# Keyhole res in WY



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Just went to keyhole today and thought I'd let those interested know Ice is 12 to 14 inches thick and crappies are biting good om pats point any depth from what we found.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I might have to cruise up there sometime. I haven't ice fished it before. Just a note to you also, the perch, lakers and salmon are going mad on Lake Hatie. If you get an itch for a perch slaughter come down and enjoy. Two of my buddies came home yesterday with a limite of 100 all over 10" and said they caught over 300.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> perch slaughter...Two of my buddies came home yesterday with a limite of 100 all over 10" and said they caught over 300.


Apt choice of words, I remember when the word about many small perch lakes in ND hit the web, and it was absolutely that...slaughter. Yet people wondered why there were no perch in them the next season.

(Wistful) This thread reminds me of the glory days of Hobart.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

haha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> (Wistful) This thread reminds me of the glory days of Hobart.


No doubt. In ND, a hot perch bite reminds me of the Cali gold rush. What always amazed me too is how far people will drive to catch perch through the ice.


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

Where is Lake Hatie?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I was living in Gillete about ten years ago, Keyhole was some of the best late ice walleye fishing I ever experianced. Great place!!!


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

????????Again...where is Lake Hatie


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

It is about 30 miles west of Laramie.


----------

